# turning my compact into full size



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm really happy to learn that i can use the larger mag with a sleeve. I'll still have the compact barrel but I like the idea of a larger mag

http://www.gunfaqs.org/P99FAQ/III/10.html


----------

